# Headset für Lautsprecherdurchsagen verwenden



## gnuisnotunix (18. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgende Frage an Euch:

Ich möchte an mein Notebook ein Headset anschließen. Das Notebook selbst ist an einer Stereoanlage angeschlossen. Nun möchte ich, dass wenn ich eine Taste auf der Tastatur drücke und ins Mikro meine Headsets spreche, die Soundausgabe auf den Boxen der Stereoanlage erfolgt. Musik kann ich schon wunderbar so abspielen. 


Was benötige ich an Software um auch die Ausgabe des Mikros auf den Boxen zu bewerkstelleigen ? Geht das überhaupt ?


----------



## chmee (19. September 2008)

Grundsätzlich solltest Du schon ohne so ein besonderes Programm Dein Headsetmikro auf den Boxen hören können. Spiele ein bisschen im Windowsmixer mit den Aufnahmeeinstellungen zum Mikro rum..

Zum Programm:
Eigentlich ganz einfach. Man könnte es mit AHK ( AutoHotkey ) bewerkstelligen. Entweder es gibt für das Mikro einen Muteknopf im Windowsmixer, der auch über ne Taste zu schalten ist, oder Du nimmst AHK, darin musst Du ein Preset(Makro) erstellen, welches über eine Taste abläuft.

Folgendes sollte es tun:
1.Windowsmixer in eine klar definierte Position rücken
2. Mauszeiger auf den Mikro-Muteknopf bewegen
3. Einen Klick machen.

Fertig. 
mfg chmee


----------

